# For all med card holders, must read please



## nickname (May 9, 2008)

I've been here a while and i've always blasted med users, i've always seen it as just a reason to get stoned and for a way for dealers to make money legally and easily.


I appreciate that people on this board are actually getting the meds for a real reason, but the purpose of my belief is caused by my first encounter with someone with a med license.


He lives in cali, he is a med user and his limit at any point he says is 3lbs, well last year he went a little crazy in his back garden and grew a whole load of it.

He cleared well over 20lbs,

he took it to his med club to sell, but they would only give him 2k because of the conidition of the market at the time, of course every med grower in cali had an outdoor crop and was looking to sell it.

This guy wasn't happy with 2k, he wanted more, he wanted 4k for a pound, now that may well be the going rate, but i would think just helping other tokers who don't have the money or the ability to grow their own he thought he would sit on it, bury some in his yard and tuck it away until he could get the full 4k for it.

http://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/30173-can-t-give-away.html

this is the guy right here, what a disgraceful chappy,



its people like this that give medical mj a really bad name and what makes the other people like me think its a joke.

so i'm sorry for anyone i've offended that does have genuine ailments, its just this guy that made me think it was 1 big joke.


----------



## Cole (May 9, 2008)

I cant say much because im not a legal grower myself but even thinking of growing bud legally is crazy! I think thats so cool. I once knew somebody in Jamaica who studied the effects of MJ. She was only allowed 3-4 plants or something but she had a license to grow. I just thought it was the coolest thing. Also, I have chronic lower back pain from a past hit & run, do you think thats a legit reason?


----------



## lyfr (May 9, 2008)

if you have documentation from your orig. chronic back pain diagnosis you will have no trouble in ca.  as far as 20lb guy,.. 1. I dont know what his medical reason is, you didnt say   2. sorta sounds like you have more of an issue with him bein a stingy tightwad with no compassion than any, uh,...shall we say, fraudulant med. card.   i, have a card, and i give way more away than then the few dollars i get to support the grow...medical,or otherwise i dont care.   not like im grow bunches and helping society...nothing like that.   but if dude grew it, dude can charge what he can get and take it the end...from karma.  yes theres dishonest med card holders lookin to profit...and police, and doctors, and politicians, and carpet cleaners.  dont mean none of them are anygood now does it?   as for that link, i couldnt stomach it long enough to read much.JMO's


----------



## G_48911 (May 9, 2008)

lol,why would you care what people are doing.mind your own business!! this thread is so stupid.A thread of you explaining to med users why you dont like some of them,how bogus.nobody cares about what you feel about them.frauds will be frauds and theres not a single thing you nor i can do about it.so all we can do is sit here and bite our tongue..lol..not start a thread about it =)


----------



## Hick (May 10, 2008)

nickname is simply one of those that cannot leave a sleeping dog lie. He thrives on drama and discontent. We have banned him, but he just re-registers under a new "nickname" and continues to plague our site. 
  He is also a former member of "rollitup.org", but left there, too.
Even after opening his own site because he didn't like ours, he refuses to stay away, apparently from either site that so disgusted him that he started his own. (it must not be doing real well, as I see him logged in here for several hours per day) 
   I'll be glad to pm the link to his site to anyone interested in joining. In case you happen to be one of the "lucky" few, that hasn't been included. 

  I'm closeing the thread. IMO, it is nothing more than an attempt to "start" another drama session, as he did previously, with a similar thread that is also "closed"


----------

